# WoT unter Intel HD 2500



## GrandHyrincs (17. Februar 2013)

Guten Tag erstmal,

habe mir vorkurzem einen Rechner wieder zugelegt, und wollte wieder WoT spielen nur habe momentan keine Graka verbaut.
Jetzt ist die Frage ob meine iGPU dies unter 1080 Pixeln schafft.


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2013)

Ist das eine ernst gemeinte Frage?

Ja, mit 0,0001 FPS.

Probier  al ne sehr niedrige Auflösung mit Minimum Details.


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Februar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Ist das eine ernst gemeinte Frage?
> 
> Ja, mit 0,0001 FPS.
> 
> Probier  al ne sehr niedrige Auflösung mit Minimum Details.


 
Kann er knicken. Hatte mal für 2 Wochen keine Graka.... Musste dann die IGP von meinen 2500k nehmen. Niedrigste Auflösung und niedrigste Details liefen mit unglaublichen 8 fps.

Also zu der Frage: nein es läuft nicht. League of Legends könntest du damit spielen, aber kein WoT.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Februar 2013)

WoT auf ner iGPU ist unmöglich, für grafisch aufwendige Spiele sind die integrierten Lösungen noch Welten zu langsam.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß nur, dass WoT auf meinem Notebook mit einer m5650 + i5 430m auf mittel @ 50FPS läuft und die ist schon sehr viel stärker.
Die 5650 hab ich aber auch noch stark übertaktet, sonst wäre nur alles @ low drinn.

Mit den integrierten Grafiklösungen von AMD wäre es möglich, aber nicht mit der HD2500


----------



## Scatterbrain (28. Februar 2013)

du kannst versuchen wie viel du noch rausholen kannst, wenn du mit dem WoT Tweaker alle Effekte deaktivierst und dir die auf 3% komprimierten Texturen von AHuMex runterlädst.

Ich hab mit den 50% Texturen bei meiner alten GraKa die FPS ca verdoppelt


----------

